# how many female ryders r there?



## Mud Ryder 916 (Dec 30, 2008)

how many females ryders r out there? do you seen any hot pink rydes?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

i ride. not as much as id like to. when i had my blue bear, i wanted to paint the racks pink. but now that i got my green grizz, im worried if i so pink racks, it will look like a big watermellon! lol


----------



## Mud Ryder 916 (Dec 30, 2008)

muddin,

LOL that would be interesting to see :biggrin: how long you been ridin muddin?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

she's a newby...... lol.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

ive been ridin since march 2007. had 3 bikes already.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

A frined of mines wife has Brute 650i....its Hot Pink & Black Marble. I will try to find a pic and post it...


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

oooo i wanna see a pic of that bike!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here you go....best one i could fine


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

thats cool! i bet it cost a furtune to have that done


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

$550....and it does not come off....I have about 3 friends that have had theirs Hydro Dipped and it is unreal durable. both of theirs are over 2 years old with hard riding.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

muddin_lil_sis said:


> ive been ridin since march 2007. had 3 bikes already.


you like to get around!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought about having mine dipped... I wish I had the $$ to do it. Maybe one day i will. That way I can bondo over the rope burn marks in the side plastic and then have it dipped.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Mud Ryder 916 said:


> how many females ryders r out there?


Correct answer is: NOT ENOUGH!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> you like to get around!


 
haha yeah im a bike ho


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha well i didnt want to put it in those words


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

i wish we had the time and money for me to get into bogging and barrel racing. id love to have a racing bike and a mud ridin bike. course, all that costs lots of $$$ and we dont have extra of that right now. maybe by next summer


----------



## Mud Ryder 916 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> Here you go....best one i could fine



thats hot. do they come stock that color or custom?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

thats a custom paint job


----------



## Mud Ryder 916 (Dec 30, 2008)

muddin_lil_sis said:


> haha yeah im a bike ho


lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I thought about having mine dipped... I wish I had the $$ to do it. Maybe one day i will. That way I can bondo over the rope burn marks in the side plastic and then have it dipped.


I use to ride with a guy who had a Yellow one just like that pink one I posted. A guy who still rides with us has a Lime Green and Black Marble one...Its BAD...

I want the Blue Moth Camo....I'll try to find a pic of the color...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

blue moth camo sounds interesting.
im wanting something unique myself


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My women rides. But shed rather ride them 4 legged things that are only 1hp. they stink to.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. 4 legged with 1 HP. Wonder that is? 
My woman will ride as long as it's in the creek.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

*My 13 year old Daughter rides....does that count?

I bought a Kazuma 150 about 2 years ago to make sure she would ride before i dropped alot of money on a Kawasaki or Suzuki. She has rode the fire out of it. When it wheres out I am going to get here probably a Suzuki Kinq Quad 400 4x4. 
*


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Count me in. 

I started out as a passenger in 2007. Then he made the mistake of asking me if I wanted to take control. I was hooked. He has a 2006 BF650....wow. 

I started shopping right away. I ended up with a used 2003 Arctic Cat 500. I'm having a blast. I just wish we had more time to get out. 

I bought my sons (12 & 8) used machines this summer. In their eyes am officially the coolest Mom in the whole wide world, especially since I bought a ski-doo last year too. Can you say mid-life crisis?


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

The place that dipped the pink brute do you know the name of it or do they have a web site


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Big Brute...there is a place in Quitman (just South of Ruston, LA) called Extreme Hydrographics than can do them. check out www.extremehydrographics.com (318) 395-2266

It is pretty expensive to have all the plastics dipped!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife just started riding my Brute 750i now wants her own...She got completely hooked right away and would rather drive than ride


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

My wife (girlfriend then) used to love to ride back when I had my Rancher...sold it when I deployed to Iraq, and bought a Brute when I got back. She won't get on the back of the Brutes!! LOL Can't figure out why?!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Count me in.
> 
> I started out as a passenger in 2007. Then he made the mistake of asking me if I wanted to take control. I was hooked. He has a 2006 BF650....wow.
> 
> ...



Got room for an adopted son? I'm 28 but, I promise to keep my room clean... haha! :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sure! You'd like it here. Calgary (pronouced Cal-gree) is a lot easier to say than Tuscaloosa.

By the way you wouldn't get your own room. You'd have to have the lower bunk in David's room. Oh, did I tell you he's 8 and sings himself to sleep? :silly:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Good thing I play the guitar!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.













Just sayin'


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who has never heard this before. I mentioned it to a few people and they made it sound like it's as common as "thank you"....sigh...I lead such a sheltered life.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! We hear it all the time down here in the good ole south!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

And may I say:





"God Bless The South"!!!!!!!!



and of course, I'm..........





Just sayin'


:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

:showpics:

(Of the females that is.)


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So how come I haven't heard it in any country songs? 

Hey Polaris425, didn't you play the guitar? Here's your chance at stardom.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! sounds like a rodney carington song! I'll get to work on it......


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, now you have the new guitar...no excuse


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! true true


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

My wife rides, and she also falls off!


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

My daughter rides too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

My Fiance' rides from time to time, but wants me to get a side by side...UGH! I'm still payen for my '08 brute!:Flush: Here's a pic of her on her '96 popo 425.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My fiance rides too.


----------

